
Half Life Text to Speech - usernam33
https://github.com/tz-dev/hl_text2speech
======
divs1210
Very nice! I forked this and hosted it on github pages:

[https://divs1210.github.io/hl_text2speech/](https://divs1210.github.io/hl_text2speech/)

------
compuguy
Last time I checked the sounds from Half Life were still copyrighted, no? It's
still neat!

